
Gasoline-Powered Boots Were Made for 22 M.P.H. (2007) - camtarn
https://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/17/business/worldbusiness/17gazshoes.html
======
camtarn
So apparently HN removes 'These' from titles on submission, as well as 'The'.
I really don't like this: it holds the potential for actually changing the
meaning of titles (e.g. 'The Who' vs 'Who'!), as well as just making their
grammar clunky.

In this case, the original title was "These Boots Were Made for 22 M.P.H.",
which is a clear reference to "These Boots Were Made For Walking", which is
erased by the title change. (To be fair I did add 'Gasoline-Powered' first, to
make it clear that they aren't just particularly good sprinting boots...)

